# Rex Spex



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

We have a nice bass boat, 16 ft, that we are bringing our dogs onto. We have Float Coats in case they go into the water and Rex Spex in case it is especially sunny on the water or they get splashed from plowing through wakes (we try to avoid that with the dogs). So now I am training my dogs that I expect to keep them on their faces. I'm glad I read the directions to do this without the lenses in at first. That way they don't get scratched up right away. 

Anyone else use these and about how long did it take to convince your dogs to keep them on? My two are pretty good about it if I keep them busy, but I've only had them wear the frames for about 10 minutes at a time. Gotta keep it pleasant to wear them.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

this photo is just begging for a caption:grin2:


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Aww!!! Cute photos! You guys will have. Great time on the boat’ Yeah I bought a pair of rex specs for max a while back.
I think I got caught up in the Instagram craze. I thought it would be good when I go to beach to protects his eyes but I never really did used them. They are super big on Luna and imagine not that comfortable because size is off. I would get her smaller size but don’t use them. Luna when they were on i gave her treats and walked her on a leash so she would not take them off. Max I played ball when he was wearing them. The more you do this the more they get use to them.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

car2ner said:


> this photo is just begging for a caption


That side eye is hysterical. Love the photo :x


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

My thought is that they just have to get used to the idea which will happen over time. when I took them out of the box I put them on my face with no lens and both dogs looked at me funny and stuck their nose in my eye. We laughed. 

My other thought was what my dogs were going to think of each other seeing the goggles on their faces. If we ever get to the point where they use them enough, I might just get those sexy reflective lenses. 

Love those photos.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Mine got used to them super fast as long as they are fitted properly, within a few days


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Car2ner-Thank you. if you use them enough it’s worth getting the reflective lenses!!!! Can’t wait to see boat photos- your super lucky!!!!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

car2ner said:


> this photo is just begging for a caption:grin2:


Do get get flippers and a snorkel?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Although the photos are pretty funny, I'm not sure they - the goggles - serve any useful purpose. I grew up around BIG water, and lots of people, including many who made their livelihoods on the water, fishing or transporting goods, and many many of them had dogs that rode onboard every single day. Virtually none of them wore any kind of goggles, and I never talked to anyone who's dog was hurt in any way by a splash of water here and there as you navigate through wakes from other boats or anything else that might happen. Beside the photo OP these goggles provide, what is the danger you're trying to prevent?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I thought about it Tim, before buying them, that many dogs ride on boats just fine without them. Our boat is only a 16 ft bass boat. If it were a bigger cabin cruiser type (we are not that rich) the dogs would have more access to shade than just a bimini. So mostly it is to protect against excessive UV, the occasional splash isn't a big deal. If one of the dogs goes over the side, anything that adds visibility for humans is a plus. Some of the waters we'll be on can get busy and stupid. Just this week a 24 ft crashed into a 27 ft. And only one of them was underway. The other was anchored while people were swimming. 

Once upon a time we were thinking of putting a side car on the motorcycle, when we only had one dog. The goggles would have been necessary for that. But there is only so much money that can be spent on things like that and now that we have a boat the side car will probably never happen.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Rex specs main purpose is to protect dogs eyes who have pannus. Even if dogs do not have pannus- helps prevent cataracts as they protect dogs eyes from long exposure to strong uv light. As car2ner mentioned which can only be beneficial.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

We bought Ziva a pair of Rex Specs. First time we put them on (without the lenses) she didn't seem to mind them. Wore them about 10 minutes around the house. Same for the next few sessions. The first time we went outside the she abruptly removed them before she was off the porch. We tried several more times. Nope she will not keep them on outside which defeats the purpose. We did get them because she does have plasmoma which is a form of pannus effecting her third eyelids. Wish I could get her to where them as she needs them. Plus they aren't cheap.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

No they aren't cheap but I was able to save a couple of bucks buying last year's models. Thankfully they had the colors and sizes I wanted. 

Now that my dogs realize they can wear them without the lens I let them play with the hose wearing them. Ooops, water in their face made them want to wipe their face! It did allow me to tell them that I didn't like them pushing them off and that I wanted them to wear them. I'll save that game again for when they have lens to protect their eyes. I kept the game short to avoid frustration. My goal is to see if I can take them for a walk with the clear lens by the end of the week so that by the next time we are on the boat, they can wear the smokey lens. 

Hopefully Ziva will figure out that she'll be fine with them on.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

*success*

After training my dogs to get used to the Rex Spex we took them out on the boat today. My gal-dog seemed to be just fine with hers, keeping wind and sun out of her eyes. My poor big-boy was so patient. I still haven't found the right adjustment on them and they were sliding down his nose. Still he didn't fuss with them. What a good boy.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Love them!


----------

